# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Vajzat e reja parapëlqejnë lidhje me burra (të moshuar)

## BaBa

*Pershendetje!!!! Tgjithve. 


Sa Romanticitet kemi ne Shqiptaret, habitem fare sa te dashuruar jemi per cdo gja Personalisht , habitem me shumicen e Femrave qe dashurohen me ca te plakur nga jeta dhe kjo perse behet ? vec per interesa ekonomike,  


doja mendimin e disa vajzave qe e majn veten per Intiligjente ktu trruri shqipris do i quaja {gjasma} !!!  



nje pyetje e thjesh Per ju : perse  mosha e femres nga 16 der ne 26 maximumi, lidhen me meshkuj qe jan 50, 60 e me lart vjeç hem??????!!!!* {pse ndoth kjo}


hudhni i mendim cilidoqofte Fjala eshte e lire Demokraci (:



*Respekt BABA.*

----------


## Imperator

Eshte mese e vertete kjo gje. Sidomos ketu ne Tirane ku jetoj shikon shume femra qe shoqerohen me te thyer ne moshe dhe kete e bejne vetem per para, makina e te tilla gjera. E ulin moralin e tyre shume poshte me keto qe bejne. Jo me larg se parmbreme, isha ne nje nga pub-et e Tiranes me shoqerine time dhe kur me shikojne syte 2 vajza te reja per tu pire ne kupe, nga 2 metra secila dhe shume te bukura dhe si per ironi te fatit shoqeroheshin e putheshin ne mes te pub-it me dy burra qe i kishin kaluar te 50-at. Te vinte keq kur mendoje se kete gje e bejne vetem per para, te vinte keq te mendoje se ato po shisnin trupin e tyre, ate trup aq te bukur femeror. Por ketu keshtu po shkojne keto pune dhe femrat do vazhdojne te jene te diskriminuara perderisa çdo gje do ta bazojne te paraja ose me sakte tek marja e parave nepermjet shitjes se trupit te tyre.

Imperator

----------


## ClaY_MorE

I bie qe ti qe je 23 vjec ta kesh te dashuren 7 vjec ? 

Leqe ti ske fare po e mora si shembull.

----------


## Zemrushja

Mendoj se ne pergjithesi i duan per paret pleqte.. Jane jo te vogla rastet kur vajzat 20 vjece martohen me pleq 60 vjec dhe anasjelltas, cunat 20 vjec martohen me femra mbi 45 vjec  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Marijuana85

Babe,

mund te jet per kushtet ekonomike, por nashta edhe per kulturen e vet, per edukimin e vet, qka podi une, nashta ju pelqen se jen me te sjellshem, se nuk i  thrrasin ne rrug duken then fjala te pa hijshme.
Freud e ka studju kete se thirret " Oedipian complex" nuk e di  se si  perkthehet shqip ( komplexi i Oedipit ??? ) nejse, ky  komplex hedh fjalën me deshiren seksuale e femijes per baben e vet nese esht vajz dhe per nanen e vet nese eshte djal. Pra nashta kjo ndodh me keto femra , ju doket mashkulli i  vjeter pak si baba i tyre.( nuk e kam mendjen per incest !! mos me keqkupto !)
Pershendetje , puq

----------


## theodora*

> *Pershendetje!!!! Tgjithve. 
> 
> 
> Sa Romanticitet kemi ne Shqiptaret, habitem fare sa te dashuruar jemi per cdo gja Personalisht , habitem me shumicen e Femrave qe dashurohen me ca te plakur nga jeta dhe kjo perse behet ? vec per interesa ekonomike,  
> 
> 
> doja mendimin e disa vajzave qe e majn veten per Intiligjente ktu trruri shqipris do i quaja {gjasma} !!!  
> 
> 
> ...


un personalisht nuk do votoj fare me siper se nuk me pelqejne pleqte
me pelqen qe ai qe kam ne krah te jete 3 me 5 vjet me i madh se mua se ashtu ndjehem me e sigurt dhe e mbrojtur(shpresoj ta kuptoni kete0
po plak kurren e kurres
kam ndot e para e nuk mund te bie ne dashuri me nje kaq te madh.nuk esht ne natyren time

me respekt, theodora

----------


## adidu

Ka raste te tilla zoti ballakum, por nuk besoj se dicka e tille mund te pergjithesoje femren. Besoj se tema jote hapet dhe mbyllet per aq sa the vete, pra qe ne diferenca te tilla moshe arsyja eshte kryesisht perfitimi ekonomik. Cfare pergjigje kerkon ti me shume?! Aq me teper qe nuk eshte aspak shumice kjo kategori femrash.
Gjej rastin te them se shumica e femrave e moshes 20 - 30 dashurohen dhe ndjehen me mire me meshkuj nga 33 - deri ne 40 vjec. Mesa duket kjo kategori grupmoshash mashkullore eshte me me kembe ne toke, pra me e pjekur dhe njekohesisht e vlereson femren me shume. Ne kete rast ka vend per diskutim dhe duhen pyetur femrat, aq me teper qe meshkujt 18 - 30 te mesojne pak me shume dhe te mos fluturojne me krenari dhe mendjemadhesi perballe femrave.

----------


## _Elena_

*Eshte e vertet se shume femra shkojn me me te medhenj 
Mendoj se e bejn vetem per leket (gjithsesi nuk mund te votoj)
Dreqi ta marr humben meshkujt e moshes e tyre?  
Eshte me vertet per te ardhur keq me keto lloj femra,tregojn nivelin e ulet qe kane ...
Mos harroni ama se ka dhe cuna te rinj te cilet shkojn me femra me te medhaja ne moshe
Te pakten ketu ku jetoj une ndodhe,nuk e di nqs ndodhe dhe ne Shqiperi  
*

----------


## BaBa

> I bie qe ti qe je 23 vjec ta kesh te dashuren 7 vjec ? 
> 
> Leqe ti ske fare po e mora si shembull.




i mbushe 18 ti ? qe postove ne kete tem .


shembull mere me veten tate ti tkeqen baba  :shkelje syri:  


se mos martohesh ne chat re ClaY_MorE  :pa dhembe:

----------


## NoCi

*e bejme me pleqe se mos i dali nami sepse djemt flasin qe kshu kujtojne se kane me shume siguri te xhaxhat kjo eshte e gjitha*

----------


## BaBa

> Zemrushja : cunat 20 vjec martohen me femra mbi 45 vjec .


mir e kan respkte per ato cuna .


dhe si sdoli asnjeri pak nga vet vetja ktu po te gjith u mblodhen me shum.

ja baba po del icik nga vetja  te kesh lidhje me nje teta ja 34 vjec sasht keq apo jo  :perqeshje:

----------


## Imperator

> *
> Mos harroni ama se ka dhe cuna te rinj te cilet shkojn me femra me te medhaja ne moshe
> Te pakten ketu ku jetoj une ndodhe,nuk e di nqs ndodhe dhe ne Shqiperi  
> *


Elena, nuk e mohoj kete qe thua. Jashte Shqiperise ka dhe djem qe shkojne me te vjetra, madje ka shume Shqiptare dhe kete  e bejne vetem per interesa ekonomike, te pakten Shqiptaret qe jetojne jashte, nuk di çfare te them per te huajt.

Ndersa djemte ne Shqiperi shkojne me gra te martuara dhe te vjetra pak a shume ne moshe per ego, per te provuar nje eksperience te re dhe kete fakt e shprehin dhe ne çdo bisede te tyren kur flitet rreth kesaj teme. 
Ndersa vajzat ne Shqiperi, shumica e atyre qe shkojne me te vjetrit shkojne vetem per arsye ekonomike e jo per te provuar ndonje eksperience apo ndonje arsye tjeter. Me vjen gjynah per to.

Imperator

----------


## _Elena_

> Elena, nuk e mohoj kete qe thua. Jashte Shqiperise ka dhe djem qe shkojne me te vjetra, madje ka shume Shqiptare dhe kete  e bejne vetem per interesa ekonomike, te pakten Shqiptaret qe jetojne jashte, nuk di çfare te them per te huajt.
> 
> Ndersa djemte ne Shqiperi shkojne me gra te martuara dhe te vjetra pak a shume ne moshe per ego, per te provuar nje eksperience te re dhe kete fakt e shprehin dhe ne çdo bisede te tyren kur flitet rreth kesaj teme. 
> Ndersa vajzat ne Shqiperi, shumica e atyre qe shkojne me te vjetrit shkojne vetem per arsye ekonomike e jo per te provuar ndonje eksperience apo ndonje arsye tjeter. Me vjen gjynah per to.
> 
> Imperator


*Pershendetje Imperator
Njof nje cun i cili eshte me pak se 30 vjec.Ky ka vite qe eshte i lidhur me nje femer me te madhe se vetja e tij,ajo femer ka qen e martuar dhe e ndare,ka dhe femij.
Ky eshte shume i miri nga paraqitja dhe jam e sigurt se nqs ai do, mund te ket ke do femer prane. Te dy keta jan Shqiptar
Nuk arij te kuptoj ca eshte ajo qe ate cun e mban prane asaj femre? e cila eshte shume me e madhe nga ai, mos vall e do me vertet?
Ajo nuk ka ndonje gjendje ikonomike,jeton normale 
*

----------


## Zemrushja

> Nuk arij te kuptoj ca eshte ajo qe ate cun e mban prane asaj femre? e cila eshte shume me e madhe nga ai, mos vall e do me vertet?
> Ajo nuk ka ndonje gjendje ikonomike,jeton normale


Ndonjehere dashuria s'pyet per moshe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Imperator

Meqe ajo per nga ekonomia eshte normale atehere djali rri prane saj sepse e dashuron. Kushedi çfare i ka bere ajo qe ia ka prishur mendjen, pasi mashkulli me te vertete vleresohet nga paraqitja e jashtme, ndersa femra nuk vleresohet totalisht vetem nga paraqitja e jashtme, vleresohet dhe nga intimiteti i saj, dhe mbase kjo femer e ka bere kete djalin per vete me sjelljen e saj intime. 
Pra Elena siç te thashe, ne Shqiperi djemte nuk shkojne me femrat e moshuara per arsye ekonomike, por per arsye te tjera siç jane egoja per shembull, eksperienca e re qe provojne dhe arsye te tjera.

Imperator

----------


## _Elena_

> Ndonjehere dashuria s'pyet per moshe


*Nuk jam ne kundershtim me ty une
Por ti do ta pranoje dhe do ta shikoje normale nqs cuni nuk eshte as 30 vjec,shume i miri nga pamje dhe te dashuroj nje 40 + vjecare?  

Amani o njeres mos leni nam,te gjithe dim se dashuria nuk pyet per moshe,por jo dhe kshu
Nuk mendoj se eshte dashuri kjo,mendoj se ai me ate femer ka gjet rehat per momentin,kur ti hapen syt atij do jet pak vone por prap ska gje se nuk i ka ik mosha ....*

----------


## Imperator

Ballakumi, jam plotesisht dakort me ty, femrat jane te poshtra, magjistare me te vertete.

Elena, meqe ai djali jeton ne Shqiperi, kur te plaket, do heqe dore nga ajo qe ka tani dhe do shkoje me te reja, duke patur parasysh qe vajzat shkojne me pleq. Pra nuk i bie te humbase asgje perveç parave. Pastaj sa per parate, ato nuk i ha as qeni, keshtu qe ky djali ka dale i fituar Elena, nuk ka humbur asgje.

Imperator

----------


## BaBa

*Imperator , mos u merr shum me femrat se sbin ne kurris e ke te kot qe lodhesh se ta marrin mirsjelljen per dobesi keto kupton .
*

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Baba Po O Normale Re Qe Do Lidhen Me Ata Sepse Ata Ju A Plotesojn Deshiren.

Thon Ato Dum Lek Na Ja Bon Gjyshi

Thon Ato Dum Fustan ........

Thon Ato Dum Pantallona..........

Etj, Etj...........

/me Mezi Po Pret Sa Te Vej 40 Vjec Se Ka Per Te Ber Kerdine 7 Femra Kam Per Te Majt Ne Makin  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Anisela

> *Nuk jam ne kundershtim me ty une
> Por ti do ta pranoje dhe do ta shikoje normale nqs cuni nuk eshte as 30 vjec,shume i miri nga pamje dhe te dashuroj nje 40 + vjecare?  
> 
> Amani o njeres mos leni nam,te gjithe dim se dashuria nuk pyet per moshe,por jo dhe kshu
> Nuk mendoj se eshte dashuri kjo,mendoj se ai me ate femer ka gjet rehat per momentin,kur ti hapen syt atij do jet pak vone por prap ska gje se nuk i ka ik mosha ....*


*Me falni nese do keqkuptohemi!Personalisht jam 36 vjecare!Femra ne moshen 40-vjecare eshte e KOMPLETUAR!Me nje fjale,eshte ky fakt qe e ben ate mashkull te adhuroje kte femer!Personaliteti ben moshen!!!*

----------

